# Naval Medical Officer Rank Insignia



## Matt_Fisher (6 Jul 2010)

Regarding Medical Officers who wear the Naval DEU, who wears the 'Scarlet' versus 'Crimson' coloured insignia? i.e. Medical wears Scarlet, whereas Dental wears Crimson?


----------



## mikeninercharlie (6 Jul 2010)

Medical Officers (Physicians) wear scarlet cloth in their rank badges while all other medical officer  occupations (Nurse, Pharmacist, Social Worker, Health Care Administrator) assigned the naval DEU wear maroon distinctive cloth. Dental Officers do not wear distinctive cloth as they are all assigned the Army DEU.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jul 2010)

What M9C said.

MM


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Pusser (7 Jul 2010)

Not that it answers this question, but just for interest's sake, in the Royal Navy dental officers wore orange distinction cloth.  The RN dropped distinction cloth around 1959/60 (about the same time the RCN did) for everyone except the medical branches.  I'm not sure if the RCN ever even had dentists as the responsibility of naval dental care in Canada was assigned to the Royal Canadian Army Dental Corps a very long time ago (hence the reason all dental personnel today wear Army DEU).

The Canadian Coast Guard still uses distinction cloth and for the most part uses the same colours the RCN used to (i.e. pruple for engineering, white for supply, etc).  Of interest is that orange is now used for pollution control officers.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jul 2010)

Small point, Pusser. The army dental organization was the Royal Canadian Dental Corps. Don't ask me why some corps had Army in the title, like Royal Canadian Army Service Corps and Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps, while others like the Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps and Canadian Provost Corps did not.


----------



## Pusser (7 Jul 2010)

Your right that it is sometimes confusing which of the Army's former corps were "Army" and which were not.  When I posted that time, I didn't think to confirm it because I had a picture of the old badge in my mind and swear I could remember seeing an "A" in it.  Oh well, I stand corrected!  I looked in several places and they all confirmed it was RCDC; however, the official website for 31 Svc Bn does say RC*A*DC?


----------

